# Nashville Crew



## accorddude (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey guys I was at the Belle Meade Premium Cigars and Gifts shop today and they handed me a card that says that an ambasiador from Macanudo will be in the shop on August 25th from 4pm till 8pm. They willbe giving away cigars, have prizes and sepcal offers on Macanudo cigars. Just thought I would pass along the info. I might drop by depending on my work and school load at the time.


----------



## Topshelf14 (Jan 18, 2006)

They are hitting the Nashville area this week. I got one of those cards from Smoke & Ale in Donelson when I stopped by yesterday.

Here's the "tour schedule"

August 23, 2006
Time: 3:00 PM - 7:00 PM 
Smoke & Ale
519 Donelson Pk
Nashville, Tennessee 37214

August 24, 2006
Time: 4:00 PM - 8:00 PM 
The Cigar Club
2148 N. Gallatin Rd
Madison, Tennessee 37115

August 25, 2006
Time: 4:00 PM - 8:00 PM 
Belle Meade Premium Cigar Co.
4518 Harding Road
Nashville, Tennessee 37205

August 26, 2006
Time: 12:00 PM - 4:00 PM 
Woody's Smokes & Brews
1935 Mallory Lane
Franklin, Tennessee 37067


----------

